

Should scientists consider health care careers - prabhjotsingh
http://sciencecareers.sciencemag.org/career_magazine/previous_issues/articles/2013_04_05/caredit.a1300064

======
prabhjotsingh
One of the hardest parts of applying technology solutions in healthcare is
finding providers willing to iterate with you. Hardest for enterprise level
innovations, for obvious reasons. Article made me think about the power of
someone with a CS background entering every/any part of the healthcare
ecosystem (nurse, PA, doc, admin, community health etc...). Every place health
system I've worked in favors "one of their own" leading innovation over
someone with greater expertise from outside. Storm the castle from inside &
out?

